# Yippee, i'm on the 2WW



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi There Ladies     

Just thought I would say hello and how happy I am to be on the 2ww.  Looking forward to an early Christmas present as two embies on board - snuggle in tight.    

Test date at the hospital is the 21st but could test a day earlier (defiantly will not test any sooner than that).  

Only bad thing is Gestone injections - but no pain no gain!!

Good luck to everyone out there.

Love Peggypop


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi there Peggypop i too am on my 2ww.Today is my forth day, i test on the 20th same day as you!!! we can keep each other sane until then if thats at all possible    every twinge and niggle has already got me on tender hooks and it's only day 4 in Arrrrrrggggghhhh!!!!! lol

love Caz xxxx

p.s is this your first time Hun?


----------



## Vicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, can I join you?  you sound really positive & I think I need some of that to rub off on me!!  Am on 2WW (test on Monday 9th) & am finding it harder & harder each day - it's torture.  Couldn't stop crying yesterday as fear for the worst.

You're right about every twinge - why can't they sedate you for 2 weeks after transfer so you just wake up to the news??

only found this website today, so don't really know know what I'm doing yet - exploring it occupies the mind though!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all, im also on 2ww and its driving me nuts  
i had 2 blasts transfered on 1st december the clinic told me to test 2 weeks from then but im going to test on the thurs instead as ive never heard of anyone on here having to wait two weeks after blasts!

good luck to you all love jo xxx

P.S are any of you having symptoms yet because im not having any except for sore 
(.)(.) and windy   its getting me really down and im starting to feel like its failed again!


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Vicksy welcome to FF  I'm sure you will find it very very supportive i don't no what i would do without it!!  
Of course you can join us it's really good to have people in the same boat as yourself especially on the 2ww cos like you say it's torture!!
But from here on in we will be positive  and we will get our BFP.... this is my first time around so it's all very new to me, is this your first tx hunni?

love Caz xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Joann7164

just want to say hi   i too have very sore (.)(.) and windy  although the windy bit has eased off the last day or so thank goodness!!  (not very pleasent!)
from what i have read sometimes there are no symptoms but then others do so it's each to there own..try not to let it get you down Hun tomorrow may be different again....sometimes i think I'm getting pains but then i don't no if I'm imagining them and today i feel a bit sick...then think it's probably cos i have cold but what if it isn't!!    i still have a long wait ahead and am already going mad...what am i going to be like on test day!  

keep smiling all (might stop us from cracking up!)  

love Caz xxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi caz, thanks for the reply hun, i was feeling so positive yesterday but today i just feel so negative (perks of the 2ww uh!) i know your right and tomorrow will probably be different again, im just so tired now this is going to be my last TX as i just can't go through it again! (hopefully i won't have to)
take care and good luck love jo xxx


----------



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Woohoo

There are loads of us in the same boat.

This is my second 2WW, sadly my first cycle in July/Aug was a BFN but I refuse to believe in anything but a BFP this time!

I intend to be as relaxed as possible about this one as a real stress head last time. I refuse to analysis any potential symptoms and will wait patiently for my test date - ha ha, yeah right!

Good luck girls, lets hope that by Christmas we are all yummy mummys!!!!!    all the way.

Love Peg


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah peg, what a great attitude to have hun, im giving us all                      for our christmas BFP'S love jo xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Jo you really have been through a lot haven't you.......no wonder you feel so negative at times but this one could be the one that changes all that Hun....you have to believe that!! i have my fingers firmly crossed for you Hun and everyone else on here, we all deserve this...so lets all try have a PMA at least if we have bad days we have each other to help us through them  
BIG CHEER FOR FF!!
Peg absolutely love your attitude you give off such wonderful vibes I'm sure it will rub off on us all real soon...don't stop!! lol

take care all
Caz xxxx


----------



## Vicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Caz,

thanks for the reply.  i'm feeling better already.

yes, its our first attempt.  We've got 5 blastie frosties so there's a backup if this one fails, but I'm hoping that they'll be used later for a little bro/sis for little freddie (that's what i've called my little bundle of cells & his picture is on my fridge!).

Have any of you read any of the 2WW diaries - they're very good, & obviously sometimes with a sad ending.  I really liked the one by Liss - I can exactly relate to her up & down emotions.

Vx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Vic glad your feeling better...really good too that you have some frosties for a bro/sis in the future ...i don't have  names for my 2 little embies..we didn't get a pic either bet that is really nice ..you will be able to look at it when your having a bad day and be reminded of whats actually happening in there  

I have read some of the diary's and yes they are very good ,emotional to say the least, Not sure i remember the one by Lizz... will have to refresh....

Not sure if everyone knows about the bubbles? ...but number 7 is suppose to be lucky for us! anyway i have very luckily received 7777 in time for my 2ww....i don't want to sound ungrateful but would love them to stay at that if you don't mind ...that wont stop me blowing like crazy for you girls though!! 
i see i have an extra one now(it's not the end of the world!) but i;m gonna see if someone can amend it for me back to 7777, please don't be offended if it was you who blew me it, i do appreciate it and you weren't to no 

love Caz xxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Girls your never going to believe this but i have just done 2 pee sticks and they have both come up positive!!!
this is the first time i have seen one of those since i found out i was preg with my son 10 years ago!!!
im not getting to excited yet though as they were only cheapy tests and took about 5 mins for the lines to come up not the 3 recommended on the box, it said dissregard after 10 mins but was def up before then, im going to get a clear blue for the morn and see what that says i just hope this is real!!
also my pregnyl shot was at 10:00pm on the 24th nov would that be out of my system by now!!
love jo xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG....Jo you naughty girl for doing it early!!   only kidding hun...wow!! sounds like it could be right hun BUT i would def get a clear blue one and do it again you just never no with these cheaper ones...i cant help you with the pregnyl shot still been in your blood or not but think i've read about it somwhere on here ...do a search i'm sure you will find something.
good luck hun really hope you get another positive with your next test                         

caz xxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks caz will keep you updated with the result of the clearblue!! love jo xxx


----------



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Jo

Absolutely great news.  Have you tested early?  When is your real test date?   

Peg


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi peg yeah i tested 6 days early thats why im not getting to excited just yet!
i really hope its for real!!
good luck to you all lets hope we all get christmas BFP'S love jo xxx


----------



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

I guess six days could be a bit early considering that trigger can take between 10-14 days to get out of the system. However, I don't think that there is anything wrong in getting excited as long as you can remain realistic.

I was a pessimist last time round and got a BFN and was absolutely devastated. This time I am going to be an optimist and get a BFP - obviously I know there is every chance of another BFN and yes again will be devastated but at least I will enjoy it this time rather than worrying about every little bit.

Super sized good luck to you  - hope that BFP stays for good.   

Love Peg


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks peg! i know exactly what you mean my trigger shot was 24th nov at 10:00pm im really hoping its not that! love jo xxx


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello

I'm new to all this, only joined last night.

Im on 2WW transfer was on Wed , 2nd time for me , but feeling really excited about this time.

I'm getting like waves of butterflies in my tummy is any-one else?

Good Luck

Joannie 
xxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Joannie   welcome to the thread!
Your transfer was just 2 days after mine then! when do you test hun?i'm on a 18 day wait!!!Aaaaarrrrrgggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

caz xxxx


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Caz,

Thaks for reply!

My test is on 19th 

Good luck

Joannie
xxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Jen mine's the 20th!!!! i keep thinking what am i going to be like on test day..think i will prob do the deed then run out the room and not dare go back in to see the result!!   

good luck to you hunni      

love Caz xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Jo just remembered you were gonna do another preg test this morning with clearblue!!...have you done it yet hun?...i'm waiting here with baited breath!!  

love caz xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I just wanted to wish you  hun and also to you too Caz i have my fingers crossed for you both 
I hope that you get that OMG   real soon take care keep us posted 
nicky


----------



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Jo

Have you re tested!!!   

Peg


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya girls ive done 3 tests:
1 clearblue = positive
1 cheapy  = positive
1 clearblue digital = PREGNANT!!

i can't believe it after 7 cycles it seems it might have finally worked!
im scared to get to excited though as these are the first positives ive ever had and i don't want my bubble to burst!

do any of you thing it could still be the trigger shot i had it 14 days ago today!!
on all of my other cycles it was out of my system by now as i always tested early and got BFN'S!!

love jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks zengirl,      

sending you       for your test date!

loads of love jo xxx


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Just accept it my dear Jo, you are pregnant!  ,  be very positive about it, Nothing should steal this joy from you.

once more   my dear


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks izora,        
im finally starting to believe it now i had another positive this morning so i know now that it can't be the trigger jab!! yipppeeee!!

good luck to all of you girls on here lets have some more christmas BFP'S!!

take care loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Bettykitten (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

I am delighted for you Jo.                

Welldone, love Peg


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Many congratulations Joann, fantastic news. 
Joannie, I test the same day as you, are you going to wait that long?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks peg and neptune!   

just wanted to say a huge good luck to vicksy for her test today!


----------



## Vicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Jo.  unfortunately it was a BFN.  

congrats to you though.  fantastic news    I have 5 blasties in the deep freeze.  hopefully, we'll be able to have another go after Christmas.

Vx


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi 

Had two little ones put in on Wed 5th, been ok resting etc, came back to work today, WHY did i do it  bought a preg test got a BFN, now got one of those oh no belly aches like its all going to happen!

HELP! is this the end?  
Joannie 
XXXXX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Vicksy, im so sorry      good attitude though about having another go after christmas!

joannie, it is early hun and the result can change! i know what its like the temptation to test is so strong (i did it!) please try not to test any more until your test day and i really hope you get your BFP!!

love to you all jo xxx


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Many thanks for that, you've given me the strength,  i'm not going to test any more!

Thanks

Joannie  
xxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Joannie, good girl!! just keep thinking i will be pregnant!! i truely do hope this happens for you!! loads of love jo xxx


----------

